# How to remove hosing from a lily pipe?



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a 2213 running with a glass violet lily pipe and a glass intake by doaqua. The problem is I'm not able to get the eheim green hosing off to perform regular maintenance. I'm afraid of breaking the glass because the hoses are so firmly stuck on. Another guy I know locally who also uses them, suggested pushing the hose up the pipe a bit, and then pulling off, but I've had no luck with that either. Anyone else have any experience with removing these hoses safely???
:icon_sad:


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Slowly wiggle it from side to side or use a hair dryer to warm it up and then wiggle.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Hair dryer on high or a heat gun on low. Do not pull on the bent part. Slowly wriggle it off and do not be in a hurry.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Really the best way I have found was to slowly push up on the tube to break the seal, works every time.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

mott said:


> Really the best way I have found was to slowly push up on the tube to break the seal, works every time.


+1 

Push straight in toward the pipe and then try pulling off in the opposite direction.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks, that worked well. Now to clean the hard to reach crevices, can I soak the pipes in a bleach and water solution?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

exv152 said:


> Thanks, that worked well. Now to clean the hard to reach crevices, can I soak the pipes in a bleach and water solution?


Yep, a flexible brush like an ADA Spring Washer is helpful also.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

exv152 said:


> Thanks, that worked well. Now to clean the hard to reach crevices, can I soak the pipes in a bleach and water solution?


Yes, just make sure that you soak in a solution with 2x the recommended dosage of dechlorinator to make sure all the bleach is gone.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

very very gently


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

I can't do it without breaking it so every time I remove my lily pipes I use a razor and cut 1/4-1/2" slit. Hose is cheaper to replace than lily pipes I've been doing this once a month for a year and I probably still have a years worth of Jose left. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Very HOT but _Not_ boiling water poured over the hose from a Tea Kettle. It will soften the hose enough to pull it free.


----------

